

Dead Bodies Captured By Brazil’s Google Street View Debut - charlief
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/01/google-street-view-brazil/

======
kroger
Holly shit, Brazil has a extremely high homicide rate:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_homicide_r...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_homicide_rate)

I knew it'd be high, but I didn't think it was going to be 5 times the
homicide rate in the USA (with all those gun nuts). Time to move out here (I
live in Brazil).

~~~
amock
Do you have any data that shows the rate of homicides committed by "gun nuts"
is higher than for other people? There are a lot of people in the US who like
guns, but as far as I can tell gun hobbyists are much less likely to kill
people than the general populace.

~~~
kroger
I didn't say that the homicides are committed by "gun nuts". Among the dangers
of having a gun is that if you're robbed, you may be killed because you have a
gun (you don't even need to react) or have your gun stolen and be used in a
homicide. Not to mention accidents involving guns.

"The Victim Survey (NCVS) estimates that there were 341,000 incidents of
firearm theft from private citizens annually from 1987-92.":

[http://www.firearmsid.com/Feature%20Articles/0900GUIC/Guns%2...](http://www.firearmsid.com/Feature%20Articles/0900GUIC/Guns%20Used%20in%20Crime.htm)

------
cbernini
I just wonder what is the criteria for the pictures: it's obvious that there
aren't real people manually selecting the pictures, but couldn't the driver
flag a location as "inapropriate" since he was right there when it hapenned?

So yeah, I still expect to see a lot of bizarre pictures around.

